# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  quakeropita

## GymBeast

Καλησπερα παιδια ,  σαν καλος φοιτητης εχω ξεκινησει και μαγειρευω   :01. Razz:  θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω για την quakerοπιτα  που ειδα στο yt και την εχω φτιαξει ειναι απλη αφου αποτελειτε απο : quaker , 6 ασπραδια αυγων, 2 κροκους , λιγες σταφιδες , λιγο κακαο και κανελα για την γευση . Αυτο ειναι το link που βρηκα την συνταγη





 . Συνηθως την καταναλωνω στο δεκατιανο ή 30 λεπτα πριν τον υπνο . Πως σας φενεται ; αν εχετε να μου προτεινετε καποια αλλαγη ειναι ευπροσδεκτη . Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων .

----------


## kostas kou

πολυ καλο γευμα, εγω το τρωω για πρωινο, δεν βαζω σταφυδες και κακαο, βαλω μιση μπανανα και 4γρ κανελα

----------

